# I wish I lived in China. Tens of brands to choose from.



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

I search Chinese specialized slingshot sites and found dozens of brans that are specialized in slingshot flat bands. They have taken slingshot shooting sport very seriously.
I wish we had more of these available in Europe or US market to play with.
I attach a photos of few. 
What do you think ?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I love all the bright colors. ????


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello friend!
I will make you feel like living in China.
You really spend time on Chinese slingshot materials.


----------



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Hello friend!
> I will make you feel like living in China.
> You really spend time on Chinese slingshot materials.


I hope you are telling the truth .

Yes I really spend a lot of time and these are only flat bands.

So, your task to impress me will be pretty difficult. ????


----------



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

I have found few more brands.

Anyone who find something new, feel free to upload a photos of new brands.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi michkan... A lot of those bands are available to order through AliExpress. I'm sure that some stuff is just re-branded Precise or other latex. Here is a quick list of what I just found with a search on AliEx.

GZK

Precise

Sumeike

Amir

Fenghuo

DBF

Konbman

SoBong

GDYALEI

OOTDTY

FGHGF

MRTNAN

Balight

GUOMUZI

gohantee

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/200-15cm-super-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Rubber-Tube-Bow-Rubber-Band-Catapult-Elastic-Part-Fitness-Bungee/2787203_32849385872.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.8.1990e688Xw8g09

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-45-0-7mm-thickness-slingshot-rubber-band-tube-Durable-anti-freeze-flat-rubber-band-in/32943229400.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.245.3ab62e13nSw9sB&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=e3579895-23ca-435a-be5c-7bbfc44d2f47-38&algo_pvid=e3579895-23ca-435a-be5c-7bbfc44d2f47&transAbTest=ae803_4

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2m-High-Quality-Slingshots-Rubber-Band-0-5-1-0mm-Thickness-Slingshot-Flat-Elastic-Rubber-Band/32850401195.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.32.403d6a3aDhnHjH&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=1bea4f81-a0b1-4d78-916d-343f1e7ba47e-4&algo_pvid=1bea4f81-a0b1-4d78-916d-343f1e7ba47e&transAbTest=ae803_4

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-4-0-65mm-thickness-slingshot-rubber-band-tube-yellow-natural-latex-flat-rubber-band-slingshot/32911999911.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.115.403d6a3aDhnHjH&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=1bea4f81-a0b1-4d78-916d-343f1e7ba47e-15&algo_pvid=1bea4f81-a0b1-4d78-916d-343f1e7ba47e&transAbTest=ae803_4

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/200-15cm-super-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Rubber-Tube-Bow-Rubber-Band-Catapult-Elastic-Part-Fitness-Bungee/32849385872.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.86.43882e13N6FP9K&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=cf219ac3-9531-4637-aeae-21bf20f2f162-11&algo_pvid=cf219ac3-9531-4637-aeae-21bf20f2f162&transAbTest=ae803_4

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2M-15cm-Flat-Rubber-Band-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Band-Hunting-Tactical-Bow-Rubber-Band-Catapult/32959560431.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.227.446c2e90io1sZb&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=76d6d84d-238e-4b39-9326-ffaf91cdcf93-31&algo_pvid=76d6d84d-238e-4b39-9326-ffaf91cdcf93&transAbTest=ae803_4

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/flat-rubber-band-2m-Suitable-for-Europe-Good-quality-high-quality-flat-rubber-band-used-for/32920399272.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.285.3f782ac0jMzWxB&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=f8370958-9e2b-4efb-ac73-5db3182b1174-38&algo_pvid=f8370958-9e2b-4efb-ac73-5db3182b1174&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

You don't need to live in China, you'll just need to learn how to shop on Taobao. I can't do it myself because I just can't navigate through the language challenge and clutter. However, when I really want something I'll get friends who can, to source it for me. You can also do a picture search in Taobao like Google.

Chinese residents do the same and conduct most of their shopping on-line anyway, so it makes no difference apart from time of goods in transit. I know people who would shop on-line if they plan to visit China, placing all their orders just before going and finding it all at their hotel on arrival. And if they plan to stay more than 3 days they'd continue shopping as stuff will get delivered to their hotel within that time.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Fully agreed!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey michkan....I found another one. Here is the second brand that you posted above. This dealer will ship to Greece.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2M-15cm-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Rubber-Band-Hunting-Tactical-Bow-Rubber-Band-Catapult-Elastic-Rubber-Tube/32915581650.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.249.1e502235ZKi1ny&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=8affe976-5545-4e3b-b3ca-8255ff1d79f5-34&algo_pvid=8affe976-5545-4e3b-b3ca-8255ff1d79f5&transAbTest=ae803_4

.. and this one

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2M-15cm-Shooting-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Rubber-Hunting-Tactical-Bow-Rubber-Band-Catapult-Elastic-Part-Fitness/32860526666.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.324.9f982945CNYqA7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=8c99880a-09c9-4943-bff3-f5f1a074831f-40&algo_pvid=8c99880a-09c9-4943-bff3-f5f1a074831f&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I just tried purchasing a slingshot on TaoBao. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

stevekt said:


> I just tried purchasing a slingshot on TaoBao. We'll see how it goes.


For me Taobao was bad experience.
I ended up paying to much because I went through Taobao Agent and I had to pay shipping and agent's fees.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi michkan.... Here is the last brand in your first posting. You can have these shipped to Greece. Brand is Chaoyinsupijin and shipping is free.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2Meters-Strong-Powerful-Slingshot-Rubber-Bands-Use-For-Estilingue-Hunting-And-Tirachinas-Shooting-Tirachinas-Profesional-Caza/433614_32918450575.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.53.59364017LpiHOg


----------

